# Best use for the tickets?



## Spooky. (Nov 23, 2017)

I haven't used any of my tickets yet because I don't want to waste my free ones on anything I don't need them for. I considered using some for another spot with Cyrus, but I didn't yet because I was unsure. I know some games only give you so many for free before things become so rare that you feel forced to pay real money for them (and I don't intend on spending a dime on the game). 

So what's their best use?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 23, 2017)

If you want to complete the catalog, then I’d say buy Nook and KK.’s chairs before anything. But if you don’t care about the catalog then the best use is definitely buying more crafting spaces and then upgrading your storage.

I’m level 40 right now and I’ve bought both chairs, both extra crafting spaces and upgraded my storage to 185


----------



## Prisma (Nov 23, 2017)

I'd Unlock the crafting slots as a priority.


----------



## nammie (Nov 23, 2017)

I unlocked both crafting spots, and I really recommend it since it speeds things up quite a bit. I don't think the game is that stingy with tickets, I still have like 400 lol (though to be fair I don't plan on buying nook or kk)

I feel like in general in games it's always worth it to expand your inventory/crafting spots.


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 23, 2017)

I'll upgrade my crafting and storage space first then. 

What do Nook and KK do? Since I assume it's a bit different than new leaf?


----------



## nammie (Nov 23, 2017)

Spooky. said:


> I'll upgrade my crafting and storage space first then.
> 
> What do Nook and KK do? Since I assume it's a bit different than new leaf?



nothing, they're just for decoration. KK plays guitar in his chair (tho I think sometimes he gets up?), and Nook just sleeps in his lol.


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 23, 2017)

Spooky. said:


> I'll upgrade my crafting and storage space first then.
> 
> What do Nook and KK do? Since I assume it's a bit different than new leaf?



They're more of just a collectible. They don't do much, it's more of an "I have this and you don't" type of thing since they're limited time


----------



## Evil_Meloetta (Nov 23, 2017)

Personally outside of the two upgrade slots,  I'd save them for limited time event items (you know there coming lol).


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 23, 2017)

nammie said:


> nothing, they're just for decoration. KK plays guitar in his chair (tho I think sometimes he gets up?), and Nook just sleeps in his lol.



Is that what those two 'special' chairs in the crafting section are?


----------



## Meliara (Nov 23, 2017)

I didn't realize what the chairs were and spent most of my tickets. ::hangs head:: Not sure why anyone would want Nook hanging around though...


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 23, 2017)

I love hearing everyone's input about this. I have enough tickets for one of the chairs and I think I'll go for it and get K.K., especially since they're limited-time. I hope I can continue to earn tickets by just playing and won't have to resort to paying real money... I'll probably give in at some point though


----------



## lemoncakes17 (Nov 23, 2017)

Crafting spots, definitely. I regret getting KK before the extra slots. Now that I have them, I think I'll save them for the special paint jobs for my camper.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 24, 2017)

Crafting slots, and inventory space, that's what I've mostly been using mine for. Splurged a bit here and there with helping finishing a few amenities I didn't want to be patient for. Still have like 70 something of them, and haven't finished all the goals that get me them, so I have more in my future. I doubt I'll waste them on the special villager chairs unless they get some better ones, like if they get Celeste or something I might cave.


----------



## Justin (Nov 24, 2017)

Concur with everyone else on the crafting slots. 

Honestly by far the best use of your paid currency in any game like this is unlocks that are permanent and utility based. So crafting slots, inventory slots, and market box slots for Pocket Camp. Those should always come first over saving a few hours on a single building. What would you rather have: an upgrade for the entire lifetime of playing the game, or saving 10 hours once on a single item?

After those utility unlocks, then I guess anything attached to a holiday or otherwise limited-time event. *Remember that there will be a Christmas / Holiday event coming out soonish.* I'd suggest waiting for that. Tom Nook and KK Slider will still be purchasable then so you can wait and decide what's better after the holiday goodies are out! You'll really regret it if you dump 500 Tickets on Nook and Slider only to find out you could have spent them on holiday items you like more.


----------



## Sheando (Nov 24, 2017)

I haven't found the tickets too hard to come by so far. I've bought both crafting spots (160 tickets total) and have about 330 left over. I definitely think more crafting slots is the best thing you could buy. Keeps the game moving!


----------

